# Is it a nip or not a nip?



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I decided to adopt a male (20months old). I brought him home last night and he did well initially. He is underweight 54 pounds was 68 pounds 3 Sep 08. I fed him and went to take him for a walk and he nipped at me (the ears were not back no growling but I heard the chomp of his teeth) when I went to put the lead on him. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, you should be concerned. I would contact the rescue immediately to find out what they have to say about this dog. It's possible the dog has collar issues as a lot of dogs aren't good about strange people reaching for their collar and you are a strange person at this point. It's also possible the dog is frightened and feels like crap because he's in a new home and so underweight. If his problem is just this last one, what he will need is just some time, food, and understanding.

Talk to the rescue right away to find out.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Hard to say. Since dogs don't have hands, they use their teeth in lots of different ways - for everything from play to protection. He might have been doing some puppy chomping or he might have been giving a warning snap because he was scared - or he might have been chattering his teeth because he was nervous. Dogs and bears both do this, as a trivial aside. 

I'd work on helping him feel safe and comfortable and try to avoid putting him in any situation where he might feel threatened. A LOT of dogs we see come in have had the experience of having someone grab their collar and hit them in the head, so it's a not uncommon fear trigger, if that turns out to be why he reacted. Definitely talk to the rescue and see how he was with them. If he's been in foster care a while, make sure you ask not only how he was in his foster home but how he was when he first came in, because a lot of dogs regress when they get moved to a new place.

The good news is that even if that's the case, this is a very fixable problem.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Is he head shy? You probably need to work with him on this, but one thing to remember is that dogs do not generally "air snap" by accident - in other words, he MEANT to miss. 

He is very new to you and probably needs time to settle and build confidence. He may feel threatened by a leash, in which case you might want to consider a harness for him rather than a collar, so the leash feeds off his back rather than close to his face.


----------



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually, it was not an adoption from a shelther. A friend of my wifes could not take care of it. She is getting a divorce and her husband left the dog. She is not a dog person so the dog has been in the back yard for the better part of 5 1/2 months. The second walk this morning he actually wanted to lay down. I want to do the right thing by him but do not want to put my family in harms way. I have a female (10 months) and I feel safe leaving her with my son and daughter. I do agree he missed on purpose.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

It will take at least three weeks before you see the true nature of this dog. He is - in GSD terms - still pretty much of a pup, and having been in isolation for half a year has not done him any favours. He will need a lot of structure in order to gain confidence and blossom. Set up a regular routine so he knows what to expect. Once he has settled in a bit, I would consider taking an obedience course with him - preferably one that uses clicker training or other positive methods. 

And make sure the children are not unsupervised with the dogs. The dogs will also need to find a comfort zone between themselves. He sounds as if he has lots of potential.

Good luck and thank you for taking him in.


----------



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, I have not introduced the dogs yet. I want to take him to the vet for a check up. I think he has potential as well. I will let you guys know how it goes. Thanks


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for giving the new dog a home. how was the dog the next time you went to put a collar on him?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for giving the new dog a home. how was the dog the next time you went to put a collar on him?


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Did you come from over his head? What if you were approach him from the side? Sometimes that helps make it more comfortable. Move slow!

I agree- thanks for rescuing him! Gonna take some patience and consistency... but I am glad you can give him a better life!


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

He may just be nervous with new people and a new enviorment. I wouldn't worry too much just yet.


----------



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

I like the quote. "Try to be the person your dogs thinks your are" COOL!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have one female that air snaps when she gets happy excited. It could be that or it could have been a warning. 

I can say that you probably have lots of work to do. 20 month old male that has pretty much been his own master for 6 months. Lots of NILF, lots of praise, lots of grooming and being talked to and lots and lots of games that you can work OB into.

But if he has good nerve and had a decent foundation with the X-hubby it will start coming back to him.

Val


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would attach a short, light leash to the collar and let him drag it around during the adjustment period. In this way you don't have to grab the collar as this is threatening to some dogs. Hannah is right, often rescue dogs were grabbed/held by the collar and hit. It is not unusual that they react like this during the initial period.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

The quote that got me through initial months with my first rescue was:
"The dog you have always wanted is the dog you already have."


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The responses to your post are quite helpful.

As for if it was a nip or not a nip; it was a nip. If the dog was overly aggressicve or vicious you would know in a nano-second.


----------

